# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  پول آزمون هنر

## albert

من هنر ثبت نام کردم که فقط برم به صورت تفریحی ازمون بدم (هنرمندا منو بخششن)  :Yahoo (94): 
 واسه همین اون 20 تومن پول ازمون عملی رو نریختم حالا می خوام بفهمم که سر جلسه رام میدن ؟

----------


## albert

> من هنر ثبت نام کردم که فقط برم به صورت تفریحی ازمون بدم (هنرمندا منو بخششن) 
>  واسه همین اون 20 تومن پول ازمون عملی رو نریختم حالا می خوام بفهمم که سر جلسه رام میدن ؟


یکی نیست جواب بده  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## amiredge

آره باو.عملی جداست.

----------


## trash

میگم من میتونم با دیپلم تجربی کنکور هنر شرکت کنم؟؟ یا باید حتما دیپلمم مرتبط باشه؟؟ شما وضعیتت چطور بود؟؟

----------


## albert

> میگم من میتونم با دیپلم تجربی کنکور هنر شرکت کنم؟؟ یا باید حتما دیپلمم مرتبط باشه؟؟ شما وضعیتت چطور بود؟؟


بله می تونید 
مشکلی نیست من خودم ریاضیم

----------


## trash

> بله می تونید 
> مشکلی نیست من خودم ریاضیم


مرسی دمت گرم.............شما همینجوری عشقی میخوای بدی؟؟  :Yahoo (4): 
راستش من الان تجربی میخونم اما خوب انقدر بهش علاقه ندارم که ارضا بشم و شب و روز براش تلاش کنم  :Yahoo (101):  میخوام تغییر رشته بدم نمیدونم چجوری، اصلا نمیدونم کتاب هاش چیا هستن از کجاها باید تهیه کنم................

----------


## albert

> مرسی دمت گرم.............شما همینجوری عشقی میخوای بدی؟؟ 
> راستش من الان تجربی میخونم اما خوب انقدر بهش علاقه ندارم که ارضا بشم و شب و روز براش تلاش کنم  میخوام تغییر رشته بدم نمیدونم چجوری، اصلا نمیدونم کتاب هاش چیا هستن از کجاها باید تهیه کنم................


من خودمم تفریحی کنکور هنر دادم  :Yahoo (1):

----------

